# Formularfeld mit Enter-Taste abschicken



## fuxxor (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe hier mehrere Seiten mit Formularfeldern. Nachdem ich Formularfelder ausgefüllt habe und mit Enter bestätige passiert folgendes:
a.) mit Mozilla Firefox 0.8 wird alles einwandfrei gesendet.
b.) der Internet Explorer v6.0irgendwas zickt rum und lädt stattdessen nur die Seite neu, ohne die Änderungen zu übernehmen.

Hat  jemand ne Idee?

Hier noch der Beispielcode....

```
<title>CMS</title>




<BODY BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF" topmargin="0">

<FORM name="Formular" ACTION="<? $PHP_SELF?>" METHOD="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">


  <TABLE WIDTH="694" BORDER="0" align="center" CELLPADDING="0" CELLSPACING="0">
    <!--DWLayoutTable-->
    <TR> 
      <TD colspan="3" VALIGN="TOP"> 
        <table width="672" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#999999">
          <!--DWLayoutTable-->
          <tr> 
            <td width="658" height="118">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
        </table></TD>
      <td width="1">&nbsp;</td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD width="23" height="42" VALIGN="TOP">&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD width="116">&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD width="554" VALIGN="TOP">&nbsp;</TD>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD VALIGN="TOP">&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD VALIGN="TOP">Test</TD>
      <TD VALIGN="TOP"> <INPUT NAME="Name" TYPE="text" class="textgrau" id="Name" VALUE="" SIZE="20" MAXLENGTH="20"> 
      </TD>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD height="14" VALIGN="TOP"></TD>
      <TD VALIGN="TOP"><br> </TD>
      <TD VALIGN="TOP"> <br> </TD>
      <td></td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD height="24" VALIGN="TOP"></TD>
      <TD>&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD VALIGN="TOP"> <INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="cID" VALUE="<?echo $cat ?>"> 
        <input type="submit" name="Button" value="hinzufügen"> 
      <td></td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD height="47" VALIGN="TOP"></TD>
      <TD colspan="2" VALIGN="bottom"><p>&nbsp;</p>
        <p>&nbsp;</p></TD>
      <td></td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD height="127" VALIGN="TOP"></TD>
      <TD>&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD>&nbsp;</TD>
      <td></td>
    </TR>
    <TR class="textgraufett"> 
      <TD VALIGN="TOP">&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD VALIGN="bottom">&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD>&nbsp; 
      <TD VALIGN="TOP">&nbsp; </TD>
    </TR>
  </TABLE>

  <div align="center"> <br>

  </div>

</FORM>
```


----------



## Tucker (26. Mai 2004)

Was soll denndas Formularfeld am Ende bringen, oder was soll angezeigt werden? Dadurch, dass du dort nochPHP einfügst, wird es für mich jedenfalls etwas undurchsichtig, was das bringen soll.

Ich würde mal sagen, dass was im form- tag beim parameter action, durch das PHP, falsch wird. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, was diese Formularfelder bringen sollen, deshalb kann ich dir im Moment nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## xxenon (26. Mai 2004)

Bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden hab. Du willst, dass man auf Enter drückt und das Formular wird übermittelt, und man muss nicht extra auf Submit-Button drücken?

Das geht jedenfalls mit JavaScript:


```
document.form1.submit()
```

Den Befehl musst du aus irgendeinem Formularfeld heraus per Eventhandler (http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm) aufrufen. 


Regards...


----------

